# Weird sleeping positions



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I found Armand laying upside down, and now he is laying on his side. -_-


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Mercury likes to sleep tail up and then he'll flip to his side or go into the water sprite. Ditto sleeps up against the divider where Remmy curls up in the water sprite. Piebald sleeps at the back between two stalks of Anacharis, he also yawns every now and then. I haven't seen my girls sleeping yet though. So adorable!


----------



## KoriC (Mar 19, 2013)

Squishy likes to sleep sideways on one of his large Anubias plants so that he's just under the water line. I had to weight it down to put my mind at ease.


----------



## shushcat (Feb 16, 2013)

The Kraken likes to wedge himself pretty snug in his fake plants. He has a betta log that has easy access to the surface, he has the branches of the plant that stick out of the water, he has the other decor, but nooo he wants to be in the middle :lol:


----------



## Rosewynn (Apr 9, 2013)

Gus sleeps wedged behind his heater face down. He started the second night I got him and I swore he had drowned and went to get the net to bury him and the freakin' thing scared me half to death when he 'jumped' when the net touched him. I don't like it because I am paranoid he's going to drown; even more so because he's an EE and can take longer to surface than my other betta. I tried moving it, I tried 'training' him to use his betta hammock, I gave him lots of leaves in the middle/top of the water. Nothing. He just loves his heater. He's always been more interested in everything in his tank than any other betta I have owned. He inspects his entire tank each morning when I turn the light on (betta log, hammock, pot cove, thermometer, heater, and plants. He cracks me up but I do wish he'd find another way to sleep.

Filbert sleeps the way my bettas have in the past in the upright in the corner of the tank or on a leaf.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Cayman sleeps upside down, in the middle of the water. The first time I saw him like this, I thought he was dead. :shock: 

The next morning, he was upside down, and in a U shape. I wondered if he was dead. :shock: 

Now, I just expect him to sleep in bizarre positions. I no longer fear that he has passed away during the night. :roll: 

One morning, he looked like he was doing a handstand. His face was against the bottom, and his tail was vertically up above him. He was sound asleep. He woke up, saw me, and did his 'feed me' dance. 

My others all sleep in their betta hammocks or in their plants. I guess Cayman is the only strange one. (But he's high maintenance on everything, so I guess I shouldn't be surprised!)


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I think betta's purposely sleep weird to gives us heart attacks. :lol:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

xShainax said:


> I think betta's purposely sleep weird to gives us heart attacks. :lol:


I agree!


----------



## LhadyStrange (Mar 23, 2017)

*Merlin*

It's so funny because I got this handsome male Koi Betta and he has the cutest sleeping habit out of any Betta I have ever seen. So the theme in his tank is sunken treasure. (He shares a huge 10 gallon tank with divider with a female, cutting the tank into two separate five gallons in one.) And one of his decorations is a little diver dude. This diver dude has a small chain that keeps him in the water but the diver dude itself won't stay down, so he kinda floats on his back along the top of the water near the front of the tank. Anyway, when Merlin (His name) is sleeping, he swims right up to the diver dude and snuggles against the diver dudes side, in the crook of his arm and lays there sleeping. I kid you not! My Betta lays sleeping in the arms of his diver dude and rests there. I know he can easily get in and out, as I've seen him there dozens of times and acting all cute about it.


----------



## Lumirecia (Mar 8, 2017)

My baby betta (no name yet) got under the smallest space in the pebble and somehow he managed to get out. Now I always build a small space between the two pebbles so he can squish himself in there and sleep.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Closing thread.


----------

